# Good Haul of Scraping Tools from retiring shop - Biax, King Way, B&S, Busch Percision, etc.



## dwent (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi All,
I'm really new here and only get on from time to time, but I thought there might be some interest in seeing this gear.
A local machine repair shop is closing due to the  guy retiring.  These guys were all retired Cummins Engine Co. maintenance staff and they were taught to scrape by Richard King
I went out on a limb and purchased a "package deal" for all his scraping tools, camelbacks, granite surface table, etc.

The inventory includes a couple duplicate tools and if any one can suggest to me what a reasonable value is I'd appreciate the input.  There are 2 King Way Alignment Tools and 2 Biax 7ELM scrapers in the lot, but I think I will only keep one each.

Thanks for looking,
dwent

PS - Now I really have to get serious about taking Richard's class!


----------



## Jimw (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice haul. But you put stuff on the NO table.


----------



## dwent (Nov 26, 2013)

Ha - good catch!  I'll have to ask the former owner why the big yellow "No"


----------



## toag (Nov 26, 2013)

So... do you rent out tools?  I'll put my dog up as collateral, he is almost house trained!
Seriously I am starting my cnc mill rebuild and conversion, it is in **** poor shape, the turcite ways are ruined.  let me know, and if you host a scraping class, count me in i can hotel it!


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks like a great score on the scraping tools.  Richard would be proud.  Now you just need to start using them and helping out all of ypur new best friends...  Tools like that are like  winning the lottery, you suddenly have family you never knew you had... Good luck and excellent score on the tool buy!!!!


Bob


----------



## benmychree (Nov 28, 2013)

Having taken one of Richard King's scraping classes, I heartily recommend that you do it at the earliest opportunity, before mistakes may be made and things may have to be unlearned.  It is money well spent, and BTW, that is quite a bunch of stuff!  Hope you got a good deal on it.


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 28, 2013)

Please keep us posted on your scraping progress.
Columbus Indiana is 680 miles from Dayton MN!

Nice haul!

Daryl
MN


----------



## dwent (Nov 28, 2013)

Now that I have all this stuff, I'm actually thinking of hosting a 3-day weekend scraping class this spring.  I know a few people out there have either hosted or attended a class.  Any advice or suggestions based on your experience you'd care to share..?  As for the deal - yes, I did get a good deal on all of this, but not a steal - these guys might be in their mid to late 70's, but they know what Biax scrapers sell for on ebay!


----------



## RWL (Nov 29, 2013)

PM sent.  Check your mailbox.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 30, 2013)

RWL said:


> PM sent. Check your mailbox.



Where is my mailbox; unable to find your message.  contact at york@napanet.net


----------



## RWL (Dec 1, 2013)

DWENT check your notifications for the PM, or email me.

geolane@ptd.net


----------

